# Klassen als XML rausschreiben - Jox



## Hans-Werner (29. Aug 2006)

Ich habe gerade Jox entdeckt http://www.wutka.com/jox.html .
Leider etwas älter und unterstützt keine xsd-Dateien (Schema).
Exisitiert in den Java-Libraries etwas vergleichbares oder kennt jemand ein ähnliches Produkt im Internet ?

Danke


----------



## Roar (29. Aug 2006)

hm, XMLEncoder/XMLDecoder in java.beans


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2006)

JAXB oder EMF


----------



## alex999 (1. Sep 2006)

Auch ein nettes Ding:
www.castor.org
erstellt auf Wunsch auch erst ein Schema.


----------

